# Sunday 3/24/13 Down Escambia River



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

We launched from Quintette @ 9 a.m. and couldn't have asked for better weather. It was looking real iffy all week, and weather forcast kept changing. Woke up around 5:30 and it looked like it might rain. It was very cloudy and sketchy looking out, but decided to go anyways. Met up with a buddy of mine around 7 am at the Swamp House, and from there ate breakfast at Waffle House on Woodbine in Pace. By the time we got done eating, the sun was out and all the clouds had burned away. We went from Quintette boat ramp back to the swamp house in about 4.5 hours, stopping twice to enjoy a beer and scenary and to eat lunch. According to the GPS tracker, it was exactly 11.87 miles from start to finish. It was a great trip and can't wait to do it again. i did fish on the way down, but didn't manage a single catch. However, I was mainly out to explore the river. Next time out I will do more fishing, as I saw a lot of great looking areas. -O*D*W


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats on getting your new kayak wet. I wanted to go but ended up trying to find out how mud got into my atv's airbox. Next time yall go, I would like to go too.


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

How fast the river flowing?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Congrats on getting your new kayak wet. I wanted to go but ended up trying to find out how mud got into my atv's airbox. Next time yall go, I would like to go too.


 
Any time, jason. I will post up our next rip down. It was a blast. And there were a lot of great looking places to wet lines. This trip was more of a trial run to see how far and how long it would take.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

C1DoG said:


> How fast the river flowing?


 
Not too sure how fast the river was flowing. It didn't seem fast at all. I think we averaged 2.5-3 mph over the whole trip. However, from Quintette to the Solutia plant, the current was nice and smooth. From Solutia down to right past the Gulf Power plant, the current went slack and it was slow going. Im guessing it was due to how wide the river gets between the two, especially for the barges coming and going.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I definately want in on the next trip. I am wondering how the Mariner will perform with a bambi on the back.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That is awesome. I too plan on using mine to hunt from this coming season. The whole way down the river I was scoping out some potential hunting spots, as welll as fishing holes. I plan on doing some weekend trips this season and camping out along the way.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Escambia river is a wma isn't it?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Escambia river is a wma isn't it?


 
Yes. got to have the management stamp, which I think was $5.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not hunted Florida. I need to get more info before commiting to it. Then need to start scouting out places. I am very interested in doing this!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Buy a sportsman gold. $100 covers everything, including stamps and permits for main sport and fresh and salt fishing lic. Then dont have to worry about where and whick stamp you gotta have!JMO. I may want in on that trip. I have no yak but ifwe are going down stream I can keep up in the canoe!!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome. Hopefully ODW does another trip soon. I will definately check into that license. I am due for a fishing license in July. Thanks Jaster!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

We may do another trip here in a couple weeks. Not this weekend, but next. Im off on Sundays.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am out till May. But I hope to remember to keep an eye out for a trip down this summer. Good fishing on escambia. There are some places off the river that just scream " fish me "


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn bud, looks like a good day relaxing on the river. If you don't mind let us know one of these days you make a river cruise again. We are trying to get into that on some weekends rather than just fishing every weekend. FYI, I would definitely take some light gear and still fish it up!!! Good that you finally got that thing on the water.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Management Area Permit is $27
Hunting License is $17
Deer Permit is $5

Then you also have the Archery, Muzzleload


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Management Area Permit is $27
Hunting License is $17
Deer Permit is $5

Then you also have the $5 Archery Permit and $5 Muzzleloader Permit if hunting during those seasons. $10 Turkey Permit if hunting turkeys. $5 Waterfowl Permit if hunting waterfowl* (might need a duck stamp also idk) and then the free Migratory Bird Permit if hunting migratory birds. 

Escambia River WMA does not have a quota permit system unlike Blackwater WMA or Perdido River WMA where you have to put your name in the "pot" in June to see if you get a permit. 

BTW I'm down to float with y'all if I'm off work.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Couple those prices with fishing lic. And you will save money buying a sportsman gold. Cause all those are included!!!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Jaster and vickroid, join us any time. Would love the company. I had some light tackle with me this trip and fished along while we went, but mostly enjoyed just being on the water and scouting out the river. I will post up when we are going and anybody that wants to join us is more than welcome. As of right now, we are planning on making another run on Sunday, 07 April. Hopefully the weather will cooperate as it did this past trip. It blows my mind as to how nasty it was Saturday, then just absolutely perfect on Sunday (blue skies, no wind, and 80 degrees) , just to wake up on Monday and it's a high of 50. Absolutely crazy. We couldn't have planned it any better. O*D*W


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

And, Vickroid, the yak was awesome. Performed like a champ and super sturdy. Between work, school, wife and son, and the weather, I have been kicking my own ass to get out on the water. It was so nice to finally wet my yak. I couldn't be happier with it and expect more great trips to come. Im also planning on signing up for the Navarre fishing rodeo in June.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I have not hunted Florida. I need to get more info before commiting to it. Then need to start scouting out places. I am very interested in doing this!


Plan on LOTS of scouting. The huntable areas are few and far between...unless you like crawling on your face lol. Google Earth helped me find lots of fairly clear areas to go searching for. You can also turn on the parks/recreation filter to outline the boundaries of the wma. The dog hunt area is pretty much everything south of quintette btw. You can still hunt down there, but you'll have to deal with dogs. I found the dog hunters to be quite friendly and easy to get along with though.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I was also thinking of putting in at Molino and from there to Quintette. That too looks like a nice ride. i just don't know Molino at all, and not sure where to put in at.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike, go east on molino road to the fairground boat ramp that is across from parker island and work your way down to the main river to quintette.. duck hunted in there once or twice... that a pretty piece of water there...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Clint. Going down the river by yak is so different than by boat. You see so much more that you miss zipping by with motor. And with so many different sleus, there is always something new to see.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea I saw your yak in the truck when I drove by this morning....nice....I've got a pair of yaks as well.... might have to do a run with you.... some kinda PFF river bash....


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

This sounds like a float I would be interested in.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

no woryz said:


> Yea I saw your yak in the truck when I drove by this morning....nice....I've got a pair of yaks as well.... might have to do a run with you.... some kinda PFF river bash....


 
Im sure we could arrange something like that. Have a PFF Rive Takeover! Lol. Definitely something to look into and try to plan.


----------



## kayakdan (Mar 27, 2013)

nice pics !!! looks like a fun trip


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*trip*

OTTE*DA*WORM, I would love to meet up with y'all and go also:thumbup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

dehook said:


> OTTE*DA*WORM, I would love to meet up with y'all and go also:thumbup:


 
Any time, dehook. Right now planning on going again end of next week on Sunday, depending on the weather. I will post up the specifics toward the end of the week. O*D*W


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Are we still doing a float this Sunday?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Just put up a thread. I am wanting to go. Let me know what you think.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Going down river this Sunday to all who are interested. I posted a thread in the forum section. Meeting at Swamp House around 7:30-7:45 and car pooling up to Quintette. Anyone interested come join. O*D*W


----------

